# statement piece (necklace, jewelry, footwear, wallpaper, etc.)



## thefraned

Hi everybody,

I'm very eager about translating this word *statement* I saw in an ad for a shop, I quote :

"a little black dress can be instantly updated by a pair of statement tights"

*Moderator note: *It seems this is a common translation question! We have merged several different discussions to create this thread. Please read all the way through if you want to see "statement + [noun]" used in a variety of contexts.


----------



## prg13

This is advertising talk and (not very often used) slang meaning "a pair of tights which will make a bold (fashion) statement". 

See this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=872286 for something very similar.


----------



## prg13

How about Faire impression / faire de l'effet?


----------



## Bland03

Bonjour,

je traduis un texte qui se passe dans le milieu de la mode. Une fille va ouvrir une boutique éphémère pour faire connaître sa marque. Pour ça, elle doit attirer le plus de monde possible. Elle cherche donc à décorer sa boutique pour que les gens soient intrigués en passant devant et décident de rentrer. C'est là que le mot "statement piece" apparaît. Elle cherche ce qu'elle appelle une "statement piece" qui en mettra plein la vue aux gens et qui leur donneront envie d'entrer dans sa boutique. Un élément de déco qu'on peut voir de loin, qui intigue (elle choisira finalement deux statues de chevaux roses, pour aller avec le thème "Marie-Antoinette" de la boutique.
Sauriez-vous comment traduire ce terme ?


----------



## Micia93

"un élément d'accroche" ? ou plus simplement "une accroche" ?


----------



## Bland03

Ou un "élément accrocheur" peut-être ?


----------



## Micia93

oui, au choix!


----------



## LenaDeutschland

Hello,

I am not sure what statement means in "statement pieces", "statement bangles", "statement rings", etc. I am translating marketing material for a jeweler.

For ex.: _Adorn the silver statement bangle with precious charms_

Any idea? I'm grateful for any help.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Dans ces expressions, "statement" veut dire "qui porte un message". Ce sont des bijoux que vous portez pour délivrer un message : regardez, je suis un rocker, je suis gay, je suis original, je suis à la mode, je suis musicien, etc...


----------



## LenaDeutschland

C'est ce que je craignais... Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## JLC

Hi there,

It can also simply mean 'visually striking'  -- I've also seen 'statement furniture', for example.


----------



## Kwistax

je crois qu'ici "statement" est utilisé pour insister sur le côté imposant du bijoux. C-à-d que celui, celle, qui le porte fait un "statement": "regardez mon bijoux!".
"a statement piece", ça veut dire une pièce "qui en impose".


----------



## Michelvar

Je ne trouve pas de traduction en français, en général les sites de vente reprennent l'appellation anglaise. Une tentative sur Proz, "bijou éloquent", qui ne me convient qu'à moitié.

Je proposerais bien "gros trucs bien voyants de mauvais gout", mais on va encore dire que je suis un vieux grincheux .


----------



## LenaDeutschland

Justement, le style n'est pas m'as-tu-vu, clinquant, bling bling.. C'est même tout le contraire...


----------



## Kwistax

bijoux qui met en valeur, qui ne passe pas inaperçu.

c'est la force de l'anglais, cette efficacité des tournures; par pour rien que c'est la langue du commerce par excellence!


----------



## Petites mousctaches

Bonjour,

Both definition could be possible, only a picture can make the difference. To me a Statement jewelry are big and very noticeable pieces to make an "impression" on people. 

I found on different website "bracelet imposant", "collier imposant ", "bague de cocktail "


----------



## LenaDeutschland

Thanks for your help, everyone.

I have some pictures. The jewels are not massive at all, though. They are rather very delicate.


----------



## Michelvar

Mais quoique j'en ai dit, ils peuvent être élégants tout en n'étant pas discrets. "statement necklace" c'est un collier qu'on veut montrer, par opposition au collier discret.


----------



## LenaDeutschland

Pour l'instant j'opte pour "remarquable" faute de mieux, d'autant plus que je n'ai pas beaucoup de place.


----------



## JLC

Je viens aussi de trouver 'tendance', p.ex. 'boucles d'oreille tendance', 'collier tendance' etc. Sur ce site : http://www.asos.fr/Adele-Marie-Pend...lbWVudC1DcnlzdGFsLURyb3AtRWFycmluZ3MvUHJvZC8.


----------



## litchi

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas l'équivalence de "statement wallpaper" en français.

Des idées ?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

"statement" c'est l'idée de prendre position, de dire qui on est.

Du coup, "statement wallpaper" c'est un papier peint qui ne passe pas inaperçu, qui dit qui vous êtes, par lequel vous vous exprimez.

On galère toujours à trouver des équivalents en français.


----------



## wildan1

Bonjour litchi,

Dans votre contexte, il s'agit d'un matériel qui saute aux yeux -- it "makes a statement." 

Donc rien de subtil ou de fond--c'est un élément qui sera au premier plan du design de l'intérieur.


----------



## litchi

Ah ok....
Alors, euh, des "papiers peints hors du commun" ?

Parce que sinon, j'avais trouvé "des papiers peints de style statement"...


----------



## Michelvar

litchi said:


> des "papiers peints hors du commun" ?


Des papiers peints qui s'affichent, des papiers peints qui s'assument, des papiers peints qui ne se cachent pas...



litchi said:


> Parce que sinon, j'avais trouvé "des papiers peints de style statement"...


ça se tente... Vous pourriez devenir célèbre pour avoir donné un nom à un style


----------



## Cecilly

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire l'expression " statement necklace "? Je sais qu'il s'agit des énormes colliers que l'on porte près du cou (et que j'adoooooore), mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il existe un terme en français pour ça... Si ?
Merci !


----------



## jetset

On trouve l'expression _collier ethnique_.


----------



## Milky8384

Pour les bijoux, "de caractère" me semble convenir souvent. Un peu plus informel, "qui en jette" peut faire l'affaire aussi, j'ai l'impression.


----------



## elmingo

Bonjour,

Je me demande ce qu'est un "statement necklace". Il semble que ce soit un type de collier imposant, comme on peut le voir ici, en faisant une recherche sur Google.
Je pensais à parure ou rivière (de diamants), mais ne suis pas sûr que cela corresponde...
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Garoubet

Cela signifie un plastron, ou cela peut aussi vouloir dire un collier éblouissant, un collier qui fait impression.
Ce n'est plus forcément cher [...]


----------



## archijacq

suggestion : un collier ornemental


----------



## auptitgallo

archijacq said:


> suggestion : un collier ornemental


It's more ostentatious than that, isn't it?  
Quite simply what we call bling (and that's apparently bling-bling in French, I discover.  Now I shall have to work out how that's pronounced...à l'anglaise, perhaps?)


----------



## Chat Perché

Bonjour à tous,
*auptigallo*, oui, en français, 'bling-bling' se prononce à l'anglaise.
Par contre la connotation n'est pas flatteuse donc on l'utilise plutôt de façon ironique, en synonyme de 'tape-à-l'oeil'.
Pour rester neutre, en langage courant je dirais 'un gros collier fantaisie'


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Statement piece.  Pièce imposante.

Very common adjective in fashion  -- = statement dress, statement jewellery …

Anything in fashion that makes a statement!!


----------



## chederico

Je trouve que remarquable rend assez justice à "statement", d'autant plus qu'il est court. Confronté à la même problématique, j'ai aussi pensé à "qui a de l'allure", pour tourner ça d'une façon élégante.


----------



## zabou33

Je prends cette discussion en cours, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais... Pour ma part, je propose magistral : un collier magistral, une bague magistrale ; qui sort de l'ordinaire et est vraiment remarquable.


----------



## Micia93

je dirais "fabuleux"


----------

